# flea & tick medication



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

My apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere - I checked the health problems section and didn't see anything.

I called the vet to make Hobie's spay appointment today and while on the phone I asked when I should think about flea & tick medication. She said now, as the weather is warming up.

I asked how this works and she said it depends on what you want. I really had no idea what I want, just whatever will protect her the best. One friend did suggest K9 Advantix because of its dual repelling/killing qualities. 

Does anyone have an opinion on this? Also should I buy from the vet or online? I'm obviously a bit clueless on this.

Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

We use the Preventic Collars on both dogs. 
Tika broke out with the Advantix, Gunnr was fine with it. Tika is also fairly skin sensitive to shampoos, so each dog is a little different. You just kind of have to give them a try and find the one that works for you're dog.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I use Frontline Plus because of the flea/tick protection. I am not a fan of Comfortis (one a month pill) because of the risk of interaction with my heartworm preventative. I would strongly advise against using anything not handled by your vet, don't waste your time or money on hartz, sargent, or any of the other topical flea killers.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

i use frontline too think it works really well!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We have used Advantage on all our dogs since it came on the market. We have never had fleas on the dogs or in the house. We have changed to Frontline because of its tick protection. Both work extremely well.


----------

